# Liquid tight



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

6' i think


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

However long the roll is, as long as you don't have over 360 degrees of bend between pull points.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jett95 said:


> 6' i think


 you're thinking about flex ( greenfield ) without a grounding conductor , just using the flex as a ground path .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speaking of liquidtight flex, anyone know the difference between the "UL Listed" and "non-UL" liquidtight the supply houses sell is? Other than the obvious lack of the UL mark on the one? :laughing: Pretty decent price difference and I can't really tell what's different.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> However long the roll is, as long as you don't have over 360 degrees of bend between pull points.


Must be a sonomobitch to get a fish tape through four 90's in that chit  .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

99cents said:


> Must be a sonomobitch to get a fish tape through four 90's in that chit  .


The fiberglass tapes with a flexible leader aren't too hateful o get through flex, although I'd probably make fun of a guy and accuse him of not wanting to bend a little pipe if he did run that much wacky flex. To each his own.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Speaking of liquidtight flex, anyone know the difference between the "UL Listed" and "non-UL" liquidtight the supply houses sell is? Other than the obvious lack of the UL mark on the one? :laughing: Pretty decent price difference and I can't really tell what's different.


It does not meet the crush strength requirements of the standard and it does not have the copper shorting wire between the convolutions.

Just as a side note, in my area you will get the non-listed version from the supply house unless you specify the listed version. The code has required that we use the listed version since the 1996 code.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> you're thinking about flex ( greenfield ) without a grounding conductor , just using the flex as a ground path .


And nonmetallic liquid tight


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jett95 said:


> 6' i think


Code reference?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Must be a sonomobitch to get a fish tape through four 90's in that chit  .


Sealtite ?

Think SMURF ! :laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The 6 foot limit revolves around the GROUNDING conductor.

The integral grounding conductor is good for 6 feet. And that's it.

If you're running a deliberate grounding conductor -- the only limit is 360 degrees of bend.

But at its price per foot, who in heck would EVER run Sealtite for a L O N G raceway ?

So, it just does not come up as a practical matter.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

telsa said:


> But at its price per foot, who in heck would EVER run Sealtite for a L O N G raceway ?
> 
> So, it just does not come up as a practical matter.


Comes up once in a while in dairy work, where you might want to run a little bit more than 6 feet for something particular, but it's still "around 6 feet". Few people are going to break out a rule and check. I'm pretty sure there's nothing super-scientific about the 6 foot rule. Will people start to die if you run 7 feet? :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wkd3703 said:


> What's maximum length of liquid tight (metallic) can you run.


It's a wiring method. You can run it just like any conduit.
If you are asking about using it for a flexible connection,that is defined.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I literally just had this argument the other day with one of my guys. Wiring a hot tub the panel was on one side of the concrete slab holding pool equipment and I asked how close the hot tub was and could it look good opposed to digging around. He spit out can't be more than 6 ft and didn't know why so I looked it up and he was wrong which I kind of knew but wanted to be sure. Needless to say I still had them dig and put PVC pipe in it wouldn't have looked good with what it had to do so.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

telsa said:


> The 6 foot limit revolves around the GROUNDING conductor.
> 
> The integral grounding conductor is good for 6 feet. And that's it.
> 
> ...


In data centers it is very common to have long runs of sealtite.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> In data centers it is very common to have long runs of sealtite.



Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Power feed under raised floors. Equipment is constantly shuffled around and relocated in these scenarios, this avoids having to rip out and reinstall pipe all the time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Long runs of sealtite replaced long runs of rubber cord so they don't need an EPO switch anymore. You know, the switch that no one will ever admit to having pressed. It pressed itself. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw "jake" style flex connectors used on NMLT recently. Not the end of the world by any means, but definitely a creative use of material. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> I saw "jake" style flex connectors used on NMLT recently. Not the end of the world by any means, but definitely a creative use of material. :laughing:


I have no idea who would even have a Jake as truck stock to use one on Carflex. I'd have loved to see that. I'd be tempted to do the same thing, however, if push came to shove, and that's what I had. :jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I have no idea who would even have a Jake as truck stock to use one on Carflex. I'd have loved to see that. I'd be tempted to do the same thing, however, if push came to shove, and that's what I had. :jester:


Me too. :laughing:

The actual install was a whip to a water borne radon mitigation unit. Around here, all the radon mitigation companies do their own electrical work. They do the same installations over and over so they carry only what they use to hook up radon fans and these water units, so I'm guessing it was intentional, albeit creative. I'll try to get a pic next time I'm back there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MTW said:


> Me too. :laughing:
> 
> The actual install was a whip to a water borne radon mitigation unit. Around here, all the radon mitigation companies do their own electrical work. They do the same installations over and over so they carry only what they use to hook up radon fans and these water units, so I'm guessing it was intentional, albeit creative. I'll try to get a pic next time I'm back there.


Same here. Radon guys hook up their own radon fans. Into anything they can, with not always the best choice of materials. Blue carlon box with an ivory flush plate on a joist upside down in the basement as the disconnect. Not hateful, but not something an electrician would be proud of. I have no idea what a water type radon unit is. Please explain.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be interesting to poll to see who 1)knows what a Jake connector is, and 2) prefers them for something.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Same here. Radon guys hook up their own radon fans. Into anything they can, with not always the best choice of materials. Blue carlon box with an ivory flush plate on a joist upside down in the basement as the disconnect. Not hateful, but not something an electrician would be proud of. I have no idea what a water type radon unit is. Please explain.


It takes the incoming well water and aerates and filters it, stripping out the radon and other contaminants. The aerated bad stuff is extracted to the outside by the same fan and setup that is typical of a sub floor radon system. 


http://radon.radonaway.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=28319&CatId={1EF260F5-5821-4928-B659-408417780618}


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> It would be interesting to poll to see who 1)knows what a Jake connector is, and 2) prefers them for something.


They are very common in California and other western states, at least in my direct observation and from pics here on the forum.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> I saw "jake" style flex connectors used on NMLT recently. Not the end of the world by any means, but definitely a creative use of material. :laughing:


HVAC guys do that all the time here, indoors and out :laughing:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It would be interesting to poll to see who 1)knows what a Jake connector is, and 2) prefers them for something.


I don't know what it is


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is what I know as a "jake". The only time I ever used them was for exposed EMT.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Don posted a picture of a Jake ell. I know a Jake connector as the little tube that screws into greenfield/AC/MC to terminate it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Don posted a picture of a Jake ell. I know a Jake connector as the little tube that screws into greenfield/AC/MC to terminate it.


If you walked into a supply house here and asked for a jake flex connector, they would look at you funny. The squeeze style is what practically everyone uses, other than the occasional hack using a jake on Carlex. :jester:


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Don posted a picture of a Jake ell. I know a Jake connector as the little tube that screws into greenfield/AC/MC to terminate it.


Home Depot sells them for nonmetallic liquid tight:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

120/208 said:


> Home Depot sells them for nonmetallic liquid tight:
> 
> View attachment 61434


Thanks, Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> They are very common in California and other western states, at least in my direct observation and from pics here on the forum.


They are everywhere here.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> They are everywhere here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61442


They are quite common here as well.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

jsmart84 said:


> I literally just had this argument the other day with one of my guys. Wiring a hot tub the panel was on one side of the concrete slab holding pool equipment and I asked how close the hot tub was and could it look good opposed to digging around. He spit out can't be more than 6 ft and didn't know why so I looked it up and he was wrong which I kind of knew but wanted to be sure. Needless to say I still had them dig and put PVC pipe in it wouldn't have looked good with what it had to do so.


2011 NEC



> *680.42 Outdoor Installations.* A spa or hot tub installed outdoors
> shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II of this
> article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B), that would
> otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.
> ...


The 6' limitation seems to have been removed in the 2014.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Speaking of liquidtight flex, anyone know the difference between the "UL Listed" and "non-UL" liquidtight the supply houses sell is? Other than the obvious lack of the UL mark on the one? :laughing: Pretty decent price difference and I can't really tell what's different.


Bonding wire inside I think.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Don posted a picture of a Jake ell. I know a Jake connector as the little tube that screws into greenfield/AC/MC to terminate it.


I have only heard the term jake applied to the fitting I posted a picture of around here. 

We just call the fitting in this post a screw in flex connector. I have never bought one by itself, but, when I was doing commercial work, they were common on pre-made fixture whips.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I have only heard the term jake applied to the fitting I posted a picture of around here. We just call the fitting in this post a screw in flex connector. I have never bought one by itself, but, when I was doing commercial work, they were common on pre-made fixture whips.


Around here that is a flex connector! I've pulled out the screw style ones from older installations but asking for a flex connector will only get you the screw in connector


----------

